# The River, One woman Trying to Stop a Dead Serial Killer And His Apocalypse



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

When Diana Newport nearly drowns, she finds herself on the razor's edge between life and death, where she is reunited with her dead sister. When she comes back from the brink, however, into the land of the living, she knows at at once something is wrong. Someone else has returned as well, a disgruntled Vietnam vet ferrying with him the soul of a serial killer executed for his crimes against humanity. Now, in a desperate race against time that will try her faith to the utmost, Diana must stop him before he exacts his revenge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maria--

congrats on the book, it looks very interesting, I'm going to get a sample! And I like the cover!

A gentle reminder, we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easily accessed from the book's Amazon page.  (Forum Decorum can be found here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75)

Thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maria--

Congratulations on the new book and!

You know you may use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. And, although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, you've probably learned, as have most of our authors, that the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to this thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And *we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here*, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. 

And I see Betsy was thinking the same thing!  _


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Betsy and Ann, thanks for the reminder. I took the review off. I've put the book trailer up for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

What do dreams, water, and a serial killer all have in common?  Try the River for .99 and find out.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks good, Maria, I sampled.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, LC, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a small blurb from The River

The day I discovered Zigeth was the same day I died.  It had been a scorcher without a breeze to relieve the Louisiana heat during our fourth of July party that evening.  I had been standing outside beside our pool to get away from the crowd when the dizziness hit.  My hand, the one holding the wine glass, began to tremble.  Then my vision dwindled to a shrinking circle until nothing remained except peaceful blackness.
Like sleep.

When the light peeled through the darkness, my vision came from another angle--above.  I could see my wet body lying on the concrete a short distance from the pool as Rob, my husband, pumped my chest.  I looked like a doll.  My fingers curled, as though they held the air.  My white t-shirt clung to my body, and water dripped from my tan twill shorts.  The wine glass I'd held lay shattered on the concrete next to me.

"Oh, God, no," Rob cried, his voice thick, as if it came directly from his chest.  He inhaled and exhaled convulsively.  "Please hold on, baby.  Just hold on."


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

In addition to the Kindle release, The River is now out in print.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

In order to write this book, I spent about four hours in interviews with a regular family practice doctor and an ER doctor to get the first scene in the ER right.  That doesn't include any other research in the novel, and there were different things, like Eboli, that I did have to research.  Just out of curiosity, I was wondering how much time other people spend researching in their novels.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Ever wondered what would happen if you not only turned the spirit of an executed serial killer loose on the world with a specimen of modified Eboli that can become airborne?  If so, The River might just be what you're looking for.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's another excerpt from The River

      "Diana?" The voice came from behind, and I jerked around as fast as the water would permit.  It seemed like years since I had heard that voice.  But I had never stopped waiting.
      Shelby waded out to me.  Shelby, the older sister I had so adored, my best friend.  Shelby, who had slit her wrists at age 24, dying in a pool of her own blood, where I would later find her.
      Now, she walked towards me.  The bright sunlight shimmered on her bare body.  Where were her clothes?  Her short, brown hair was still fashioned in that pixie cut.  She looked the same. Had she died at all?  A shiver of foreboding ran through me.  Had I, too, died?
      I touched the hem of my shirt, and my sister smiled.  "No, I don't need clothes, Diana.  Not here."
      "Shelby?  Is that really you?"  I grabbed her wrist and turned it toward the sky to find the long, jagged scars.  As my hand touched her, I expected her to vanish.  She didn't.  "It really is you."  I pulled her into my arms with all the strength in my body or soul, or whatever I was.
    "Yes," she replied quietly, gently pulling free.  The expression on my face must have alerted her to the barrage of questions I wanted to ask because she said, "In time you will understand everything, but right now we have to hurry.  It’s crucial."


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've set up a Facebook fan page for The River. The link is http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-River/125932827420142. Feel free to stop by for a visit.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I am the featured author over at Kolina Topel's blog. Stop over and leave a comment. You could win the omnibus edition of Sojourner. http://www.kolinatopel.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for The River.  Have a good one.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

What role do dreams play in the afterlife?  Read the River and find out.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've set up a new cover and description for the River.

Diana Newport nearly drowns and finds herself on the razor's edge between life and death. When she returns to the land of the living, she is terrorized with nightmares and visions about Ronald Truman, an executed serial killer who slaughtered and raped twenty-five women and children, strangling them with barbed wire. When the visions begin to come true, Diana realizes that Truman is back and only she can stop him from resuming his killing spree, if she doesn't become one of his victims.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have upped the price for The River to 2.99, but Amazon currently has it on sale for 1.99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a snippet from The River

    Rob immediately loosened his grip and pulled away.  His fingers curled around to fists.  He looked down at them and back at me before unclenching them.  "You're making me crazy, Diana."  He walked away from me, toward the sink to look out the window.  Staring vacantly ahead, I wondered what he saw.  I tugged at my wedding band and forced myself not to cry, knowing there was no point.  Anger couldn't save me.  Pain couldn't save me.  Nothing could save me.
    He spoke again while shaking his head.  "I can't keep doing this, keep hoping we're going to make it through.  Do you even listen to yourself?  My wife, a mediator to the dead.  This is so insane.  I've got to get out of here."  
    I tried to grab him as he brushed by, but he stepped out of my reach.  "Don't you even want to know how I knew my parents were dead?"
    He whirled, and I saw the tears.  "No!  I don't want to know anything."  He grabbed his keys.  "It was all just a coincidence, Diana.  Just something we aren't meant to figure out."  He gripped the keys so tightly his knuckles turned white.  "I just want to go on with my life and until you're ready to do the same, I'll find a hotel."


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who have read some of my novels, I have set up a poll to vote for your favorite male character at http://mhooley18.wordpress.com/. Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Starting next month The River will have a new cover by Ronnell.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's the new cover for The River. And the novel is even on sale for 1.99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of one of my novels. Enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/6034-silent-scream. Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy creepy novels, consider giving The River a try.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for The River.  Have a good week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you know someone who likes supernatural thrillers, The River might make a good gift choice.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Ready for some thrills?  Dive into The River for 2.99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you stop a dead serial killer?  Read The River to find out.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for The River.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The River now has a four-star review posted by Red Adept.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like a lot of action, you might enjoy The River.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of one of my novels over at Goodreads.com. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10056-her-only-hope.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

You still have time to enter to win a print copy of one of my books over at Goodreads.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

What do dreams mean to humans?  Read the River and find out.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New interview up at http://unputdownablebookies.blogspot.com/2011/07/author-interview-maria-rachel-hooley.html.

Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New cover art for The River by Phatpuppy Art


----------

